# tpms question



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

*tim* said:


> my 2011 cruze says my RR tire is only holding 27psi but checked it with a couple gauges and its right around 35psi. i just rotated my tires about a month ago, do i just need to do the relearn procedure or do i have a bad sensor?



I seriously doubt you have a bad sensor but if you just rotated, you definitely need to do the relearn procedure so the car knows where the wheels are at. Either via the dealer with using their TPMS tool or via the pressure lowering procedure where you lower the pressure of each tire until the car recognizes it's new location. There are instructions of how to do that on this forum or do a Google search for the TPMS relearn procedure


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

After you relearn the wheel positions, recheck your tire pressures with a trusted gauge and then drive around for 15 minutes or so. Your TPMS should be within a couple of pounds of the gauge. If not and it's just one TPMS you either have a bad sensor or sending unit. If it's all four there is most likely a problem with the antenna on your roof or the BCM.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Check your other tires. If you dont do the relearn the tire positions on the car will be wrong. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

I actually rotated my tires and then unplugged the negative cable on my battery. This also caused the sensors to relearn their position. Note when you disconnect the battery the sensors may show blank on the DIC and your compass and temp wont show back up for a couple minutes. I actually find this method much easier and simpler than the fill, release, etc method


----------



## *tim* (Aug 7, 2013)

well the sensor is good the car knew there was a low tire just not where at. ill do the relearn process this weekend. has anyone else been able to relearn the positions just by unpluging the battery cable?


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

I will say this didnt work on my 2011 hhr and honestly i had disconnected the battery while i was working on other things. But i had just rotated my tires and i had one which i had picked up a nail in and was taking to get patched it would lose a couple pounds a day. When i reconnected the battery after a few minutes it correctly placed the low tire where i had rotated it to. I verify my pressure fairly regularly with a hand gauge anyway so i checked again to make sure. I cant speak for everyone but that was my experience.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

You can't relarn using the reset button on the turn sig stalk?


----------



## *tim* (Aug 7, 2013)

prince_bigd said:


> I will say this didnt work on my 2011 hhr and honestly i had disconnected the battery while i was working on other things. But i had just rotated my tires and i had one which i had picked up a nail in and was taking to get patched it would lose a couple pounds a day. When i reconnected the battery after a few minutes it correctly placed the low tire where i had rotated it to. I verify my pressure fairly regularly with a hand gauge anyway so i checked again to make sure. I cant speak for everyone but that was my experience.


 so was that a yes or no to it working on your cruze?


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

yes it worked on my 2012 cruze 2LT. just disconnected the battery and it relearned. shouldnt see why GM would change it on any other model, but then again with the 2011 hhr i had before, some early build of that year required a different procedure than the fill,release, etc method. easy to find out all it takes is a 10mm socket


----------



## *tim* (Aug 7, 2013)

thanks


----------

